
Show HN: Redux-cache - patrickgordon
https://github.com/JumboInteractiveLimited/redux-cache
======
tarr11
If the API supports ETags / Conditional GET, I think that would be a much
simpler solution.

Just request the same call again from the server and you'll receive a 304 if
it hasn't been updated.

No new code needed.

~~~
patrickgordon
Does a 304 with Fetch have a status of OK? Reason I ask is our middleware in
our redux app would treat this as a successful request and then consequently
dispatch a FETCH_SUCCESS action. Re-renders would still occur.

That said, the middleware could be updated to specifically handle 304s
differently.

Thanks for the idea!

